# Criminals using orange tips on real guns..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Defenders: Criminals using orange tips on real guns | Local 4 Defenders - Home


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I dont know what to say. I certainly dont what some kids playing around getting injuried or worse. But the LE officers need to be able to react to save themselves and others.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since I'm not a cop, this stupid ploy does not affect me: If someone points a gun at me, I won't care what color the tip of its muzzle is. I'll just shoot the idiot.

Were I a cop, I still might not be affected, especially since I've seen this news story. Point a gun at me, and I'll shoot you.

In any case, I am unsure what the desired result of this ploy is. The painted muzzle won't make any difference, when the gun is recovered from your leaking, quivering body: A cursory examination will reveal either that it's a real firearm, if it is; or, if it's not, that you were stupid enough to attempt armed robbery with a phony gun.

The trial court's proverbial "reasonable man" is not going to try to discern whether the robber's weapon is real or not, before reacting decisively. That would be suicidal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if they were a bunch of Liberals trying to make us look bad. Nothing is beneath them. What better way to get businesses to not allow guns on their premises.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think that's probably what it will come down to. Someone points a gun at you, you shoot them regardless of the color on the barrel. Otherwise, you might die. Moral of the story is you shouldn't be pointing guns at those you don't intend to shoot anyhow. Likely to get you killed even if you are fooling around.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Several years ago, while still working, this subject came up every now and then. We were brought up to speed on the latest info. and how it was being exercised on the street. 

Speaking for myself and only myself, the color of the tip of any firearm didn't affect my decision making process. I knew what I was going to do.


----------

